
Ask HN: Possible to buy new double sided double density disk drive and floppies? - andrewstuart
I wondered if perhaps someone knows somewhere that makes&#x2F;sells new DSDD floppy drives.
======
dalke
[http://floppydisk.com/](http://floppydisk.com/) says they sell "New and Used
3.5 inch floppy drives. Drives read and write 3.5 inch DS/HD 1.44 MB and DS/DD
720K disks". They also sell 3.5 and 5.25 disks.

------
jeffmould
I know Newegg still sells 3.5" drives. I think it would be tough, if not
impossible, to find a 5.25 or 8 though that is new though.

------
LarryMade2
8", 5.25" or 3.5"?

From my experience 3.5" DSDD disks are pretty hard to come by, HD overtook it
very quickly

------
tsomctl
This has been years, but I believe that I was able to format HD floppies as
DSDD in some old Macintosh's. There's probably some risk, but I was able to
copy files between computers.

